# [Essentials] Board Games



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

Post what you think is an essential board game! (Non-Collectible Card Games are accepted)

*Essential Games List* [20+ votes]
Monopoly - 21

*Recommended Games List* [10 votes]
Battleship - 10
Risk - 11

*Noteworthy Games List* [5+ Votes]
Checkers - 8
Chess - 7
Cluedo (Clue) - 7
Life - 9
PayDay - 5
Settlers of Catan - 5
Scrabble - 6
Sorry! - 5

*Other Games List* [


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Outpost.


----------



## JPH (Aug 16, 2008)

bad idea if u ask me :I


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

But I didn't ask you.


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> bad idea if u ask me :I


Thread is for people who enjoy board games and would like to try some new ones, since most people have played the well-known mainstream games a hundred billion times. I fail to comprehend how that could be a "bad idea".

Posts like that are why people generally don't ask you.

EDIT: http://www.gamecabinet.com/sumo/Issue9/Outpost.html

Review of Outpost, which while a fantastic game, is quite hard to find now. If anyone happens to have it, I'd love to whip up a quick web version (I don't own one unfortunately).


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 16, 2008)

Hungry Hungry Hippos!


----------



## sfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

Risk
Axis and Allies


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else miss this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, here's my list:

Battleship
Monopoly
Life
Trouble


----------



## JPH (Aug 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre one to talk about rude posts...


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Also, Settlers of Catan is another game which falls in similar vein to Outpost as a resources/economy/trading game.

And its readily available at most gaming shops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (along with the dozens of variations)


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2008)

connect four
checkers


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 16, 2008)

Keep it on topic, please.


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

Sitting around with family and friends playing board games is now also digital.
Back on Gaia (quiet, you), when I was active in vending and the vending guild, we had tons of online monopoly until the site got sold for gratuitous amounts of money and turned into shit.

Also, I don't find Hungry Hungry Hippos to be a board game. Void.


----------



## Devante (Aug 16, 2008)

Essential = Hero Quest (and expansions)

Also: RoboRally + Warhammer 40k + Fireball Island


*Edit*: And Hungry Hungry Hippos is most certainly a board game, whether you think it is or not!


----------



## sfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

Man I've had friends mention Settlers of Catan but after reading up on it, that game sounds pretty bad ass. Now to find a board and some friends willing to play....


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> Man I've had friends mention Settlers of Catan but after reading up on it, that game sounds pretty bad ass. Now to find a board and some friends willing to play....


/jph


----------



## sfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> sfunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon? Is this an indication that I'm being jph and that I should stop? Or are you just not interested in conversation in this topic? Either way, I apologize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was announcing JPH's first post to be null and void as you found a new board game you're interested in with this thread.


----------



## sfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, well I'm glad I've helped things along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I thought his post(s) was kind of stupid anyways because me and my buddies got together and played A&A every couple of weeks or so back in high school.

Edit: Games to be added: Cranium (shut up, it's pretty fun), Trivial Pursuit


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 16, 2008)

Let's see...

Monopoly
Checkers
Chess
Snakes(Chutes) and Ladders
Battleship
Sorry!


----------



## seedvt (Aug 16, 2008)

Stratego!


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

seedvt said:
			
		

> Stratego!


Updated fully.
I'm thinking maybe I should Bold or Italicize either the not well known ones, or the well known ones.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 16, 2008)

Pfft. Board games are stupid. -1 everything


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 16, 2008)

Monopoly

Cluedo


----------



## elric1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Talisman 3rd
Battleship
Monopoly
Payday
Life


----------



## Calafas (Aug 16, 2008)

Payday
Risk
Cluedo
Snakes & Ladders


----------



## Defiance (Aug 16, 2008)

Lets see...

Risk - Clone Wars Edition
Apples to Apples
Monopoly
Electronic Battleship
Sorry!

PS, you joined the same day I did!  :
EDIT:  Wait, no you didn't...


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2008)

Scrabble... Cluedo... Trivial Pursuit and Absolute Balderdash!


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 16, 2008)

Is Kerplunk counted as a board game?

Because it doesn't have a board,but in my mind still is a board game.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Aug 17, 2008)

Risk
Scrabble


----------



## science (Aug 17, 2008)

Uno

Life


Wait... Uno doesn't count, does it?


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2008)

monopoly
uno? (does that count)


----------



## science (Aug 17, 2008)

Mouse Trap!


----------



## Gore (Aug 17, 2008)

Uno is a card game, Kerplunk I'd say is a board game, I still object to Hungry Hungry Hippos, and I'll update now.


----------



## wchill (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to play Spacecraft which only required paper, pencil, and a knowledge of how to play Rock-Paper-Scissors.


----------



## Akoji (Aug 17, 2008)

Settlers of Catan is fucking great, played it with some friends and it was awesome.
Well if you are welling to make a card game too you can add Munchkin.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 17, 2008)

monopoly, war, Starwars Duels


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> monopoly, war, Starwars Duels


Oh my FUCKING GOD!!!!!!! You have Star Wars duels too. Im not alone!

+1 Star Wars Duels


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 17, 2008)

Settlers of Catan
Carcassone (sp?)
Risk


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 17, 2008)

Chess
monopoly


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2008)

I swear I already posted in a thread like this.

None the less
Settlers of Catan
Risk (I have played many versions, original and lord of the rings risk are the versions that stuck though).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of my favourite board games are

Mastermind
Battleships
Cluedo
Life
Monopoly
Risk


----------



## lavachoke (Oct 3, 2008)

risk,
monopoly,
life


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

does online count lol I haven't played a board game with my brother/sister or family in like 4 years >.>

Anyway! My list of board games I enjoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Monopoly
Checkers 
Chess 
Connect Four
Kerplunk
Life
PayDay
Sorry!
Trouble


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2008)

UPDATED.


----------



## Orc (Oct 4, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Settlers of Catan is fucking great, played it with some friends and it was awesome.
> Well if you are welling to make a card game too you can add Munchkin.


+1 to Munchkin if you allow non-collectible card games...
And as mentioned in this thread, still playing Pandemic, a very nice coop game.
Though we don't play as often as before: Arkham Horror, Carcassonne, Puerto Rico and Ticket to Ride.


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry, eyes skipped over the Munchkin thing.
Yeah, non collectible card games are fine.


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 4, 2008)

some of these games i never heard before xD
I vote for:
Monopoly
Battleship
Risk
Scrabble
Sorry
Yahtzee
Chess
Warhammer 40k


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 4, 2008)

Monopoly
Clue/Cluedo
Arkham Horror


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 4, 2008)

Add Taboo! to the list. Great game


----------



## Ducky (Oct 4, 2008)

Monoply 
Risk
Battleship
Oh and - DnD (Dungeons and Dragons.)


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2008)

Monopoly.Points++;
OtherGamesList.Add(new Game("London Cabbie Game"));


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 4, 2008)

Cluedo!


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 4, 2008)

I like Scrabble.


----------



## bobrules (Oct 4, 2008)

Monopoly
Life
Pay Day
Battle ship
Checkers
Chess
Guess Who
Trouble
Sorry


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2008)

Updated.....


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know if Rush Hour counts but someone should get to making a homebrew version of that.


----------



## eldaddio (Oct 4, 2008)

Another vote for settlers of catan here.
And risk too.


----------



## nutella (Oct 5, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> I don't know if Rush Hour counts but someone should get to making a homebrew version of that.



As of recently, a working version of Ruch Hour DS is now available. There is an old one, but you couldn't save on Slot-1 flashcarts.

RushHourDS:ECE http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthrea...5111&page=2

Oh yeah, if Rush Hour counts, then +1 for that.


----------



## nutella (Oct 5, 2008)

deleted (double post)


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 5, 2008)

Hero Quest
Space Crusade
Space Hulk
Warhammer 40k
Warhammer
Battle Fleet Gothic
Robogear
havok


----------



## The Worst (Oct 6, 2008)

clue
risk
life 
yahtzee
checkers (only when in jail)


but mainly clue !!!


----------



## Dreamersoy (Oct 6, 2008)

- Munchkin
- Citadelles
- Ticket to Ride
- Heroquest
- Descent


----------



## Anakir (Oct 6, 2008)

Scrabble
Monopoly
Connect Four
Chess


----------



## Gr4v3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Carcassonne
Citadels
Puerto Rico
Settlers of Catan


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

Monopoly
BattleShip
Checkers
Life
Connect Four
Guess Who?
Mastermind
PayDay
Stratego
Trivial Pursuit
Yahtzee

New "Games?"???

Chinese Checkers ( I have to say it should not be classified under Reg Checkers as its not really a variation, if thats done then technicly all these games could be considered variations of other games)
clue
Hungry Hungry Hippo
Sequence
Texas Hold'em (Poker)


I will think of more later.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2008)

monopoly
risk
stratego
chess
checkers
uhhh I haven't played a board game in a long time now so I've forgotten a lot of things ):


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

UPDATED.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Oct 13, 2008)

monopoly ftw

i remember the good old days were i played that for hours with my friends when my ps2 broke


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 13, 2008)

Monopoly.


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 14, 2008)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for linking to this.  I've been looking for a five-minute game for very short breaks and this is perfect for that.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 29, 2008)

"Go" is the best board game. If only it weren't so damn confusing.


----------



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

Not technically a board game...

Mexican Train Game (played with Dominoes)
Kings (Drinking Card Game)
Mastermind
Trivial Pursuit
Hearts (Card Game)
Spades (Card Game)
Euchre (Card Game)


----------



## updowners (Feb 2, 2009)

Monopoly, Connect Four and Chess.


----------



## Gwendall (Feb 2, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica

http://www.boardgamegeek.com/game/37111  (game details, reviews, and session reports (FUN!))

Normally I dislike games based on a media license, but this recent release by Fantasy Flight Games is a real winner.

At its core, it is a co-op game with a hidden traitor element.

For info on the series google!

If you put this game in front of a bunch of number crunchers it isn't terribly great; however, if your group of friends have an ounce of character it is a great ride.

The design of the game is probably the best I've seen in recent memory.  I haven't seen a system work so well with the license it was based on.   You could remove BSG from the game and it would stand on its own, but since it captures the essence of the characters and theme it allows fans to really sink their teeth in.


Okay... so I'm a bit hyped up on the game.  : 3


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2009)

Chess (required.)

but two others

Boggle
Othello

EDIT: OH, and Settlers Of Cataan 
(the boardgame edition of Cataan is amazingly addictive heh)


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

Monopoly
Chess
Checkers
Connect 4
Guess Who
Chinese Checkers


----------



## MrDillDough (May 23, 2009)

Monopoly
Battleship
Chess
Scrabble
Guess Who! (:


----------



## Another Lurker (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

I found this thread while doing some board game related googling. I enjoyed reading it and looked some up on www.boardgamegeek.com. I then ended up checking all the games mentioned in this thread to compare ratings.

BGG is the biggest and most comprehensive site about board games there is, so where do all these games come in the rankings?

I made a list in rank order, along with the title and average BGG user rating. I even joined this forum to share it with you. I hope you find it interesting.

Please note: The ranking is out of all the ranked enties in the BGG database. Rank is not just determined by ratings, there are other factors affecting it too (see BGG FAQ for more details).

*Rank / Title / Average user rating (out of 10)*
2	Puerto Rico	8.34
19	Battlestar Galactica 	7.91
23	Pandemic	7.79
34	Go	7.83
39	The Settlers of Catan	7.66
50	Ticket to Ride	7.55
51	Arkham Horror	7.62
57	Carcassonne	7.52
62	Descent: Journeys in the Dark 	7.57
73	Space Hulk	7.65
90	Citadels	7.34
101	RoboRally	7.32
216	Chess	7.05
351	Star Wars: Epic Duels	6.96
363	Texas Hold'Em (Poker)	6.79
503	Spades	6.82
519	HeroQuest	6.74
532	Apples to Apples	6.62
537	Absolute Balderdash	6.79
613	Warhammer Fantasy Battle	6.67
625	Euchre	6.76
629	Scrabble	6.50
638	Space Crusade	6.73
648	Axis & Allies	6.57
675	Battlefleet Gothic	6.94
699	Outpost	6.99
714	Hearts	6.49
761	Dungeons and Dragons	6.87
775	Taboo	6.41
838	Talisman 3rd Edition	6.55
1160	Boggle	6.20
1243	Warhammer 40,000	6.30
1353	Risk - Clone Wars Edition 	6.25
1491	Othello 	6.05
1515	Fireball Island	6.36
1781	Munchkin	6.03
1831	Stratego	5.94
1929	Risk – The Lord of the Rings	5.93
2462	Cranium	5.84
2517	Rush Hour	6.58
2987	Sequence	5.76
4187	Cluedo	5.58
4254	London Cabbie Game	5.57
4303	Risk	5.62
5128	Mastermind	5.27
5198	Trivial Pursuit	5.23
5202	Uno 	5.22
5222	Chinese Checkers	5.12
5266	Yahtzee	5.08
5268	Kerplunk	4.80
5269	Electronic Battleship 	4.38
5289	Guess Who	4.83
5310	Connect Four	4.78
5312	Checkers	4.80
5330	Sorry!	4.57
5332	Pay Day	4.43
5340	Battleship	4.41
5342	Monopoly	4.50
5343	Hungry Hungry Hippos	4.09
5347	MouseTrap	4.09
5356	Trouble	3.71
5357	The Game of Life	3.85
5360	Snakes and Ladders	2.68
5361	War	2.17
[Not ranked]	Havoc	5.75
[Not ranked]	Mexican Train	5.41
[Not ranked]	RoboGear	6.91
???	Kings	???
???	Spacecraft	???


----------



## DS1 (Jun 24, 2009)

+1 for Settlers of Catan, quite possibly the ultimate board game. +1 for Crokinole as well, if that counts.

Also, my brother had Fireball Island which was awesome, but I wouldn't say essential.


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 25, 2009)

+1 to the below games.
Backgammon
Chess
RISK
Scrabble
These games are even better when played for money.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nowadays all I play (non-digital) with friends is poker.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2009)

Settlers of Catan +1 (if you don't love this game you need to brain yourself)

EDIT: Oh yeah, and Carcassonne. Same guy who made Catan made this, and it's just as addicting

Other than that, there's tons of great card games. Board games are meh, honestly.


----------



## danweb (Sep 30, 2010)

Settlers of Catan and Carcassonne are awesome! Must haves. Don't even bother with Monopoly when you have these 2!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 30, 2010)

this is a list of actual board games right???

anyway, my list:

chess
checkers
monopoly
scrabble
game of the generals

EDIT:
forgot to add:
poker (hold'em)
blackjack


----------



## Ossot (Sep 30, 2010)

hungry hungry hippo.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd say the only good ones are Monopoly and Scrabble.


----------



## Kutxiii (Sep 30, 2010)

Clue ?


----------



## Kutxiii (Sep 30, 2010)

Scrabble ?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Game of Life +1
Guess Who +1
Monopoly +1


----------



## shyam513 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mousetrap
KerPlunk
Cluedo


----------



## person66 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't Stop
Chinese Checkers
Chess


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2011)

Twister, if that counts.

Sorry.

Monopoly.

Battle Ship.

Risk.


----------

